# Hydraulics and Formation Pressure.



## GeoOo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*Hydraulics and Formation Pressure*

*[FONT=&quot]Formation Pressure Evaluation
[/FONT]*


----------



## GeoOo (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو التقييم و ارسال الردود و تبادل المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله سوف يتم أضافة العديد من المرفقات لهذا الموضوع


و اليكم المزيد *PRESSURE_ENGINEER_MANUAL & HYDROLICS_MANUAL * 

http://www.4shared.com/file/135081890/48345a42/PRESSURE_ENGINEER_MANUAL.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/135082142/ef0d142/HYDROLICS.html


----------



## GeoOo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*Hydraulics and Formation Pressure*


----------



## GeoOo (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*أرجو التقييم و ارسال الردود و تبادل المعلومات فى هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله سوف يتم أضافة العديد من المرفقات لهذا الموضوع
*


----------



## jabbar_k74 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملفات 
وشكرا على المجهود


----------

